# 2018 NGRC registration hours



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The convention early registration hours are as follows:
Please note that our registration will be open in the lobby of the Sheraton Suites Hotel Sunday, June 3 at 6:00pm until 9:00pm, Monday 7:00am until 9:00am and 3:00pm until 9:00pm, and Tuesday 7:00am until 8:00am. The registration will move to Room 101 in the Cobb Galleria Tuesday afternoon and open at 3:00pm until 9:00pm.​


----------

